# Rottweiler Aggressive Behaviour!



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a rottweiler puppy that will be 8 weeks old tomorrow. she is very sweet natured most of the time, but she gets aggressive with me, bites and growls at me for no apparent reason. She even tried to hump me yesturday, which i no is a sign of dominance. she doesnt do this with my partner. when she is being aggressive towards me, i tell her no, move her away and i fold me arms so she cant get my hands. when i do this though, she bites my arms. she doesnt listen to me, but when my partner tells her no, she lkistens to him! 

what can i do to stop her being aggressive with me?
has anyone else had any problems with their rottweilers behaviour?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I'm really not sure about you,you give good advice or what you think is good advice on other threads,yet are asking about aggressive behaviour in an 8 week puppy

Your puppy is 8 weeks old,ALL PUPPIES bite,chew growl,this is not aggressive it's what puppies do to learn,you need to follow advice already given,it's not a quick fix,it takes time and consistency.Ignore her,no eye contact,stand up so she can't reach your hands and arms.Wait until she has calmed down before you resume contact with her.
I did this with both of mine I also taught them bite inhibition.

Maybe have a read of this,
I AM YOUR PUPPY

I am your Puppy, and I will love you until the end of the Earth, but
please know a few things about me.

I am a Puppy, this means that my intelligence and capacity for learning
are the same as an 8-month-old child. I am a Puppy; I will chew
EVERYTHING I can get my teeth on. This is how I explore and learn about
the world. Even HUMAN children put things in their mouths. It's up to
you to guide me to what is mine to chew and what is not.

I am a Puppy; I cannot hold my bladder for longer than 1 - 2 hours. I
cannot "feel" that I need to poop until it is actually beginning to
come out. I cannot vocalize nor tell you that I need to go, and I cannot
have "bladder and bowel control" until 6 - 9 months. Do not punish me if
you have not let me out for 3 hours and I tinkle. It is your fault. As a
Puppy, it is wise to remember that I NEED to go potty after: Eating,
Sleeping, playing, Drinking and around every 2 - 3 hours in addition. If
you want me to sleep through the night, then do not give me water after
7 or 8 p.m. A crate will help me learn to housebreak easier, and will avoid you being mad at me.

I am a Puppy, accidents WILL happen, please be patient with me! In time I will learn.

I am a Puppy, I like to play. I will run around, and chase imaginary
monsters, and chase your feet and your toes and 'attack' you, and chase
fuzzballs, other pets, and small kids. It is play; it's what I do. Do
not be mad at me or expect me to be sedate, mellow and sleep all day.

If my high energy level is too much for you, maybe you could consider
an older rescue from a shelter or Rescue group. My play is beneficial,
use your wisdom to guide me in my play with appropriate toys, and
activities like chasing a rolling ball, or gentle tug games, or plenty
of chew toys for me. If I nip you too hard, talk to me in "dog talk", by
giving a loud YELP, I will usually get the message, as this is how dogs
communicate with one another. If I get too rough, simply ignore me for a
few moments, or put me in my crate with an appropriate chew toy.

I am a Puppy; hopefully you would not yell, hit, strike, kick or beat a
6-month-old human infant, so please do not do the same to me. I am
delicate, and also very impressionable. If you treat me harshly now, I
will grow up learning to fear being hit, spanked, kicked or beat.
Instead, please guide me with encouragement and wisdom. For instance,
if I am chewing something wrong, say, "No chew!" and hand me a toy I
CAN chew. Better yet, pick up ANYTHING that you do not want me to get
into. I can't tell the difference between your old sock and your new
sock, or an old sneaker and your $200 Nikes.

I am a Puppy, and I am a creature with feelings and drives much like
your own, but yet also very different. Although I am NOT a human in a
dog suit, neither am I an unfeeling robot who can instantly obey your
every whim. I truly DO want to please you, and be a part of your
family, and your life. You got me (I hope) because you want a loving
partner and companion, so do not relegate me to the backyard when I get
bigger, do not judge me harshly but instead mold me with gentleness and
guidelines and training into the kind of family member you want me to
be.

I am a Puppy and I am not perfect, and I know you are not perfect
either. I love you anyway. So please, learn all you can about
training, and puppy behaviors and caring for me from your veterinarian,
books on dog care and even researching on the computer! Learn about my
particular breed and it's "characteristics", it will give you
understanding and insight into WHY I do all the things I do. Please
teach me with love, patience, the right way to behave and socialize me
with training in a puppy class or obedience class, we will BOTH have a
lot of fun together.

I am a Puppy and I want more than anything to love you, to be with you,
and to please you. Won't you please take time to understand how I work? 
We are the same you and I, in that we both feel hunger, pain, thirst,
discomfort, fear, but yet we are also very different and must work to
understand one anther's language, body signals, wants and needs. Some
day I will be a handsome dog, hopefully one you can be proud of and one
that you will love as much as I love you.

Love,
Your Puppy

May be posted, reposted, cross-posted and used with permission as long
as credit is given. 
Copyright 2000, by J. Ellis - Southern Shadows Rottweilers.
Southern Shadows Rottweilers


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

what a cool story / poem how true it all is . I do have to agree with Sally ann about your asking questions on behaviour though, it seems on other posts you have some knowledge about these things , so follow you own instincts im sure with time things will calm down ,


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I think breeders should give that to everyone who gets a puppy, there seems to be far too many people that don't understand their puppies!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

At 8 weeks old its play - not aggression!!!!
Some understanding of the breed you have might also help aswell as some understanding of puppy behaviour in general !


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I think that was a great reply, i read all of it and all very true , My dogs did the same at eight weeks old and at 12 mths still like to play with us both thank you Sallyanne well done.


----------



## angel.dee (Apr 29, 2008)

Debbie said:


> At 8 weeks old its play - not aggression!!!!
> Some understanding of the breed you have might also help aswell as some understanding of puppy behaviour in general !


i also think this is play and not aggression but the biting needs to stop before it does get out of hand as the puppy grows into adulthood.


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I'm really not sure about you,you give good advice or what you think is good advice on other threads,yet are asking about aggressive behaviour in an 8 week puppy
> 
> Your puppy is 8 weeks old,ALL PUPPIES bite,chew growl,this is not aggressive it's what puppies do to learn,you need to follow advice already given,it's not a quick fix,it takes time and consistency.


Completely agree with this! I offered advice on this last night and you're asking the same thing again!

Can't help but ask, due to your username but do you actually offer daycare for dogs?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i am knowledgable about animals and dogs, i went to college for 3 years and studied animal management and care as well as 1st year hnd veterinary medicine. i think i am more worried about her becoming aggressive when she is older, i think im expecting too much of her right now. ive never had a rottweiler before, she is very bull headed and thinks she owns the place already and she only submits to my partner and everything i have done and am doing she doesnt seem to listen and she gets worse. i have followed some advice about moving away from her and folding my arms to stop the game, but she just then attacts my arms and feet insted. i know alot about aggression in general, but every dog and breed of dog is different and reacts to training differently. i mainly just wanted some tips and advice from other people with alot more experience than myself and to hear from people who have had experience with rottweilers. vegas is the first rottweiler i have had and come across and i dont know anybody who has one, so thats why i am asking for some advice and tips.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

HandsOnPaws said:


> Can't help but ask, due to your username but do you actually offer daycare for dogs?


I was wondering that too!

Doycare4dogs - You've only had the pup a couple of days, you can't expect miracles, just be persistant and patient and the advice you've been given will work!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i know i have to be patient with her and i am very glad of the advice that people have given me. i know that all dogs are individual and i am asking these questions because with past puppies i have never had a problem with biting, growling and them attacking me the way vegas does. i have had a dalmatian, a patterdale terrier and cross breeds before but never a rotty. 

i dont offer daycare for dogs at presant, because i am not ready to yet, i need to learn a hell of a lot more before i consider it further. i have the name, so that when i come to put up my website its mine and when i come to open a business in years to come i will already have the name in place. 

but if anyone can give me some tips about her behaviour i would be very greatful.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> but if anyone can give me some tips about her behaviour i would be very greatful.


Like has been said, what has been advised will work if you be consistant and give it time. My pup is 12 weeks old today and he still bites and nips when he gets exctied as does at least one of his litter mates! On the other hand the other pup has never ever biten or nipped. 

Some dogs will take longer to learn than others, in the wild they would get away with this behaviour until they are upto 16 weeks old before the adults would start putting them in their place. 

Rottweilers are no more likely to be aggressive than any other breed.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

ok thanks, i will be patient and carry on with the advice from everyone.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> i am knowledgable about animals and dogs, i went to college for 3 years and studied animal management and care as well as 1st year hnd veterinary medicine. i think i am more worried about her becoming aggressive when she is older, i think im expecting too much of her right now. ive never had a rottweiler before, she is very bull headed and thinks she owns the place already and she only submits to my partner and everything i have done and am doing she doesnt seem to listen and she gets worse. i have followed some advice about moving away from her and folding my arms to stop the game, but she just then attacts my arms and feet insted. i know alot about aggression in general, but every dog and breed of dog is different and reacts to training differently. i mainly just wanted some tips and advice from other people with alot more experience than myself and to hear from people who have had experience with rottweilers. vegas is the first rottweiler i have had and come across and i dont know anybody who has one, so thats why i am asking for some advice and tips.


She is not been aggressive,She is been a puppy!!!
Did you not think to research the breed and talk to other owners before you got her?
You are expecting too much from her too soon!


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

my dachshund bitch is exactly the same she is about 4 months now and she doesnt listen either i tell her the off command when she bites me and it seems to make her do it even more


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

My sheltie still grabs at my sleeves etc sometimes I do a very low pitch, firm and quick "No bite" followed by a happy excited "good boy" 

Shouting is not a good idea as it raises the pitch of your voice 

Thats what my trainner told me and it does make a differnce! 

if you get the tone and volume correct then it works, you just have to be consitant and if you are unsure of what you are doing either go (or go back) to training school.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> if you get the tone and volume correct then it works, you just have to be consitant and if you are unsure of what you are doing either go (or go back) to training school.


That's very true, I have no trouble getting dogs to do as I say I but my other half can't get the right tone to make them listen to her when they are excited.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

:


ajshep1984 said:


> That's very true, I have no trouble getting dogs to do as I say I but my other half can't get the right tone to make them listen to her when they are excited.


My mum goes too high pitch when saying no so archie barks at her, when she really tries to make her pitch lower he looks so shocked with this look that says "oh dear I have really done something wrong! i best go and sit quietly over here for a few minutes"


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i think the whole voice pitch thing is true, because i OH has a deep voice and when he tells vegas no she listens to him, i dont obviously and is more high pitched than his, so when i tell her she doesnt listen. 

i think i might have to work on my voice pitch!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am smoker so I have a bit of a husky voice, makes it not that hard to go into a lower pitch!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

As everyone else has said she's only 8 weeks old she's still a baby. Just be firm with her and show her who's boss. Our Boxer still tries to nip me now (she's 9 months) when she's playing sometimes but if i say no she stops straight away.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm afraid you are believing the 'breed hype' and are frightened of your own pup. Yes you do need to be firm with a Rottie pup, you also need to be fair and consistant - but above all remember - she's just a puppy like any other puppy. She may be a pushy little madam - she might be like that her whole life - but you need to set boundaries for her to live by and praise her good behaviour and ignore her bad. Please google NILIF - this is Nothing In Life Is Free- and its the sort of training that a lot of Rotties respond to. As soon as her injections have been done get yourself booked into a puppy class - this will do the both of you a world of good.
I've gotta go out now but I'll be on later on


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Bet your heart sank reading this eh Jo?  Mine too and im not even owned by a rottie!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

What I'm wondering is if you believe the sterotype of Rotties why did you get one!?!?!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> What I'm wondering is if you believe the sterotype of Rotties why did you get one!?!?!


maybe she doesnt alan but still worries cos of the size he or she will be? i worry about cassie not cos of her breed but how big she will be when she finishes growing! i just wanna be in control lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

claire said:


> maybe she doesnt alan but still worries cos of the size he or she will be? i worry about cassie not cos of her breed but how big she will be when she finishes growing! i just wanna be in control lol


Maybe but that's not the impression I get.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Maybe but that's not the impression I get.


ya prob right , just was think of it from another view!!! i just ment i worry about cassie but not cos of her breed its her size


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

claire said:


> ya prob right , just was think of it from another view!!! i just ment i worry about cassie but not cos of her breed its her size


That's what I keep trying to do but I'm at a loss! Come on Daycare4dogs clear it up for us all?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> That's what I keep trying to do but I'm at a loss! Come on Daycare4dogs clear it up for us all?


its only fair tho to try n see all side of it! cos its ssssssssoooooooooo easy to miss undersatnd someone on here...... i always think at least they are asking


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Its brilliant that there are sites like this where people can ask for advice Claire - if you dont ask you dont get to know owt - we all have to learn from somewhere
I'm sure daycare4dogs asked for help cos she wants to get it right - we hear so much about people with Rotts who dont give a monkeys and I'm sure she's just a responsible owner who wants to make a good job of raising her puppy. 
Daycare4dogs where did your puppy come from?? Was it a reputable breeder - I'm only asking cos if it was then I'm sure they'd really like to help you raise a grounded, happy, bubba.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Its brilliant that there are sites like this where people can ask for advice Claire - if you dont ask you dont get to know owt - we all have to learn from somewhere
> I'm sure daycare4dogs asked for help cos she wants to get it right - we hear so much about people with Rotts who dont give a monkeys and I'm sure she's just a responsible owner who wants to make a good job of raising her puppy.
> Daycare4dogs where did your puppy come from?? Was it a reputable breeder - I'm only asking cos if it was then I'm sure they'd really like to help you raise a grounded, happy, bubba.


totally agree with ya! its nice to see people with the knowledge of the breed trying to help, if im honest i dint have enough knowledge of akitas but any problems ive had ive asked on here and had great advice


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, first things first. I think certain members may have took my posts a little serious. I am a responsible owner of many breeds, but never a rottweiler. I researched the breed to my upmost, but felt speaking to people with experience might help. I am no way scared of a 8 week old pup, and feel a bit stupid proving this in a post. I was just looking for sound advise. My experience has taught me, never to assume, as Im sure alot of the many people who replied to my previous post will understand. I dont want to get into a free for all on this subject, as I dont have the time. Thanks to those who have gave me a straight answer. I appreiciate it.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> I dont want to get into a free for all on this subject, as I dont have the time. Thanks to those who have gave me a straight answer. I appreiciate it.


Nobody wants a free for all, we are all just a little concerned. Hence why we are asking you and not lynching you!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Please dont be concerned. Everythings fine.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

As I own Rotts I would always take a topic serious with a title 'Rottweiler Aggriesive Behaviour'

However I've been around the forums long enough to know that the written word can often be mistaken and have a million and one different meanings. Everyone can read a topic a different way. I deffo meant no offence in my post and I hope non was taken


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

exactly my point i think people have taken it too seriious, its obviously my fault with using the word aggression. however all advice JO P have given has been great and helpful,no affence taken JO!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

It is you selling the Burns on eBay!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

no, but i know the person who is, ive put her link on my signature and shes put my new dog forum on her dog food listing!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> no, but i know the person who is, ive put her link on my signature and shes put *my new dog forum *on her dog food listing!


you have a dog forum?


----------



## 008diesel (May 4, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> I have a rottweiler puppy that will be 8 weeks old tomorrow. she is very sweet natured most of the time, but she gets aggressive with me, bites and growls at me for no apparent reason. She even tried to hump me yesturday, which i no is a sign of dominance. she doesnt do this with my partner. when she is being aggressive towards me, i tell her no, move her away and i fold me arms so she cant get my hands. when i do this though, she bites my arms. she doesnt listen to me, but when my partner tells her no, she lkistens to him!
> 
> what can i do to stop her being aggressive with me?
> has anyone else had any problems with their rottweilers behaviour?


Hi there, I can understand where your coming from, she may think that is a game but we know its not, I found with my rotti that the voice of a man sounds quite stirn and maybe dominate may be you need to project this in your voice to make her realise that this is wrong and that she should not be doing it, but having said that she is only a puppy a baby really and you will have to be more patient with her and I am sure you will succeed with herin the end. Good Luck keep us informed on how you are getting on.


----------



## 008diesel (May 4, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I'm really not sure about you,you give good advice or what you think is good advice on other threads,yet are asking about aggressive behaviour in an 8 week puppy
> 
> Your puppy is 8 weeks old,ALL PUPPIES bite,chew growl,this is not aggressive it's what puppies do to learn,you need to follow advice already given,it's not a quick fix,it takes time and consistency.Ignore her,no eye contact,stand up so she can't reach your hands and arms.Wait until she has calmed down before you resume contact with her.
> I did this with both of mine I also taught them bite inhibition.
> ...


spot on! loved the poem.


----------

